# Greenish water



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

My water in my 20 gallon has become this green color over about a month. i put a leaf of lettuce in for some snails and i have some plants in there too. ive tried a 50% water change and it just got cloudy again. see picture below.

what should i do about it? the bottom picture is what it is normally like. im trying to sell my P cause he is already to big for that tank so how much you think i could for him? thanks.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Worst case of green water ever. If and only if this is caused by lack of tank maintenance and too much light you need to keep that tank in the dark, keep the lights off, and do 20% daily water changes over the next week or 2. You sure no one filled that tank with gatorade.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Thats an alage bloom. Go to the LFS and pick up some ProClear. Dose what it says(ok to go a little over) and wait about 5-6 hours. The tank will be crystal clear and your filtercartriges will be *disgusting*. You'll need to clean the cartriges. Proclear clumps up the water borne alage so that it can become trapped in the filter.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Is your water cycling? Also maybe move your tank away from the light more...What filter are you using?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

No, this isn't caused by a cycle. New tank syndrome is milky white. Test your water for nitrates and phosphates. I suspect it is through the roof. Post your readings in this thread.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

You can easily get rid of this...it is not a big problem, it is actually a sign of healthy water...just is really ugly!

Go to your lfs and ask them for a filter powerhead system. It is a powerhead that has a section on the bottom where you can screw on a tube like filter. Give them this description and they will know what you are talking about.

Put this in, make sure that the waterflow goes cross-wise moving your warm water from one corner of the tank to another. The green will be gone in 24 hours. If it ever comes back, just hook up the powerhead again and it will disappear.

I had this problem and it has never returned.

Let us know how it turns out. The total cost for this was about $15.00 for myself.

Jeffrey


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Gumby said:


> Thats an alage bloom. Go to the LFS and pick up some ProClear. Dose what it says(ok to go a little over) and wait about 5-6 hours. The tank will be crystal clear and your filtercartriges will be *disgusting*. You'll need to clean the cartriges. Proclear clumps up the water borne alage so that it can become trapped in the filter.
> [snapback]786150[/snapback]​


When I had this problem they did not have ProClear so I went the powerhead route...but this is one that they suggested as well!

Jeffrey


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

you need to leave the lights off, use an algaecide and get the phosphates out.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

that is straight grimy man.. i hope you cured your problem..


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Christ!! I have never see anything like that. I have seen tinted green water on many occasions but thats not even transparent! I don't suppose your P will mind as long as it isn't phosphates/nitrates through the roof!


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

This same exact thing happened to me when I first got into p's about 4 years ago. The LFS sold me on getting an UGF (Huge Mistake). With a lot of water changes and a new HOB filter I was able to clear it up easily.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Worst case of green water ever. If and only if this is caused by lack of tank maintenance and too much light you need to keep that tank in the dark, keep the lights off, and do 20% daily water changes over the next week or 2. You sure no one filled that tank with gatorade.
> [snapback]786145[/snapback]​


you said it all


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

try to keep the light off and do a large waterchange


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey guys, Thanks for the help. i put some algaefix in there and it cleared right up.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

greenaway







its brill.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jeffskio said:


> Hey guys, Thanks for the help. i put some algaefix in there and it cleared right up.
> [snapback]792380[/snapback]​










yeah we actually helped someone for a change


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sh*t. someone send him an invoice


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

alan said:


> sh*t. someone send him an invoice
> [snapback]793513[/snapback]​


Invoice Sent


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

I have the same problem...now I have a solution...Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> yeah we actually helped someone for a change
> [snapback]793497[/snapback]​


"BRILLIANT!!!" guiness commercial









btw, aside from your green water, your p has got some great coloration


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bigger tank needed


----------

